# Opening times



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry if this is a repetition but I can't see my earlier post.

Could somebody tell me what are the usual opening/closing times, in Barcelona, for business offices, and for travel agants?

Do they take the long lunchtime break (siesta) and do they open saturdays?

Thank you


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

sorrabedmik said:


> Sorry if this is a repetition but I can't see my earlier post.
> 
> Could somebody tell me what are the usual opening/closing times, in Barcelona, for business offices, and for travel agants?
> 
> ...


You have only made one post so you must be thinking of a different forum :nono: 

Normal times across Spain are from 10:00 to about 13:30 and then from about 17:30 to 20:00

These times may vary by 30 minutes or so and may be business specific.


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks

No, it was not a different forum. Maybe I did not press the Send button properly.

Do most businesses, in Barcelona (i'm only interested in Barcelona), still use those hours, or do most go for a straight 9-5?

What about travel agencies?


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

There is no 9-5...it's as snikpoh says, 10- 130 or 2, and then 5 to 730 or 8, or some large
stores, all day with no break. But offices are either morning and afternoon, like mentioned,
or just the morning.


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

elisa31bcn said:


> But offices are either morning and afternoon, like mentioned, or just the morning.


Sorry to go on. but if it either morning or afternoon, what are the hours?

And what about travel agencies?

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sorrabedmik said:


> Sorry to go on. but if it either morning or afternoon, what are the hours?
> 
> And what about travel agencies?
> 
> Thanks



there are no set times - different businesses will have different business hours


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

In big shopping centres the Travel Agents might be opened all day (I mean 9 to 9 or something like that).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It'll be business specific - phone em up and ask, or if they have an internet site look there maybe?

Jo xxx


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

jojo said:


> It'll be business specific - phone em up and ask, or if they have an internet site look there maybe?
> 
> Jo xxx


I've tried the Tourism Office, but got even more confused! I am not looking for specific businesses, nor travel agencies; simply, getting the most definite explanation of openeing/closing times, in general.

Thanks


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, this is Spain, so just assume that most people (those that are working), go home for lunch for 1, 2 or even 3 hours and then go back to work. 

However, some of those people go home for lunch and stay home after lunch (banks, office work, funcionarios, etc). 

Just assume that as from 2 to 5 pm everything is closed in Spain and no-one works. It is better thinking this way.

The 9-to-5 jobs is NOT a Spanish thingy. Never will.


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Lolito



> However, some of those people go home for lunch and stay home after lunch (banks, office work, funcionarios, etc).


But then what time do they start? 8 am? Even then if they go home at 1 or 2 pm for lunch that means they only work 5 or 6 hours a day...

What's the catch?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sorrabedmik said:


> I've tried the Tourism Office, but got even more confused! I am not looking for specific businesses, nor travel agencies; simply, getting the most definite explanation of openeing/closing times, in general.
> 
> Thanks


Spain doesnt do the 9-5 thing in general - there really isnt a definitive answer to your question

Jo xxx


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, I used to start at 7am and finish at 3pm when I worked before. 

Most office people starts at 8am... and finish at 2 or 3 pm, the bank (or office) closes the door to customers but that does not mean the staff go home. 

My neighbour works at a bank and she never comes home before 4pm!

Most offices in Spain do 40 hours, however, they only open to the public from 9 to 1.30 or 2.00. Most stay closed in the evenings, but some open, just depend on the nature of the businesss.


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you Lolito, I'm getting closer:



> My neighbour works at a bank and she never comes home before 4pm!


So in a bank you would work 7,30 to 3,30 (no lunch?) but be open to the public 8,30 to 1 or 2pm?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sorrabedmik said:


> Thank you Lolito, I'm getting closer:
> 
> 
> 
> So in a bank you would work 7,30 to 3,30 (no lunch?) but be open to the public 8,30 to 1 or 2pm?


My bank opens at different times on different days, depending whether its winter or summer - in the summer it opens in the evenings, but later in the mornings

There is no definitive in Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

sorrabedmik said:


> So in a bank you would work 7,30 to 3,30 (no lunch?) but be open to the public 8,30 to 1 or 2pm?


Exactly. Although some offices allows you to have 1 hour break for lunch, or 30 mins for almuerzo. I used to have 20 mins break at 10am and then 40 mins break at 1pm.


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

> I used to have 20 mins break at 10am and then 40 mins break at 1pm.


was that in a bank?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sorrabedmik said:


> Thanks Lolito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Normal" lunch time in Spain is not before 14:00, many people finish work at 14:30/ 15:00 and go home for lunch, so have lunch at around 15:00 or later.
Evening meal is not normally before 21:00 and in some families is at 22:00 or even later in the summer.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sorrabedmik said:


> Thank you Lolito, I'm getting closer:
> 
> 
> 
> So in a bank you would work 7,30 to 3,30 (no lunch?) but be open to the public 8,30 to 1 or 2pm?


maybe if you told us _why _you need the information we might help you get a little closer still.....


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

> [uquote]
> 
> I am writing a report for my boss, and I would like to be as accurate as possible.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

My husband works in an office and his official hours are 6:45-2:45. They get a 15 minute coffee break but no lunch break because they supposedly go home for lunch and for the day at 2:45. But in reality most people go out for quick lunch at 2:45 and then return to the office to work some more until about 5:00-5:30. 

My brother-in-law works in a bank. His official hours are 8-3 with a morning coffee break but no lunch break. The bank is open to the public from 8:30-2:00, as are all banks around here. In reality he stays much later than 3:00 and I imagine he goes out for something to eat or takes lunch to work with him. 

As others have said, travel agencies are open from about 10-1:30 and then from about 5-8:30, maybe later in the summer. If the travel agency is in a big shopping center then it probably doesn't close for siesta so it would be open from about 10:00-10:00 (shopping center hours).


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

Kalohi

Many, many thanks for your comprehensive reply. I think I have all I need now.

Thank you also to all the others who contributed.

Bye


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

There she goes, one happy customer!


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

May I ask one more question? Promise!

What would you tip a) taxi drivers b)restaurant waiters in Barcelona?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sorrabedmik said:


> May I ask one more question? Promise!
> 
> What would you tip a) taxi drivers b)restaurant waiters in Barcelona?


10%?? Or round it up to the nearest note and say guardar el cambio/keep the change???

Jo xxx


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi thanks

i was under the impression that many people in Spain DO NOT tip taxi drivers or waiters.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sorrabedmik said:


> Hi thanks
> 
> i was under the impression that many people in Spain DO NOT tip taxi drivers or waiters.


Many dont - but as with anywhere its a personal choice and Brits and Americans do tend to tip

Jo xxx


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

Ahhhh...

and what about locals?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I _might _tip

I wouldn't if I just had a coffee - maybe just round up for a meal

it depends really, on the type of place & the service

in a taxi, I'd usually just round up to the nearest euro


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sorrabedmik said:


> Hi thanks
> 
> i was under the impression that many people in Spain DO NOT tip taxi drivers or waiters.


OH is from Bilbao and he doesn't tip in bars as he says they don't usually in that area.

Could I ask if your boss is thinking of coming to Spain for a trip?
I have a colleague who specialises in giving tours, interpreting and generally assisting in business trips with Russian clients. I could give you her details if you are interested.


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Peski Weski

Yes, he is planning on a trip, and with my report I am planning on a rise!

Please. do give me the contact of your colleague. I'll pass it to him, although he is fluent in English.

Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sorrabedmik said:


> Hi Peski Weski
> 
> Yes, he is planning on a trip, and with my report I am planning on a rise!
> 
> ...


Hmm, English won't always cut it with Spanish clients. But she does tourist tours as well and will meet him at the airport and all that kind of thing as well. Just a minute and I'll find her web


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here it is.
Take into account that I don't know exactly what I'm sending you as I don't understand a word of what it says, so I hope this is really it!
??????? - yourtour
If you get in touch, tell her you got the contact from Jane
Good luck on the rise!!


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

Great! It'll go on the report.


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Pesky Wesky



> don't know exactly what I'm sending you as I don't understand a word of what it says, so I hope this is really it!


Russian is vey easy. Look at the Cyrillic alphabet:
P is pronounced like R
C is pronounced like S
H is pronounced like N

So decipher the following: ресторан and tell me what it means (don't cheat by calling your friend)

and do you remember the CCCP on the rockets into space? Now, you know enough to guess.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sorrabedmik said:


> Hi Pesky Wesky
> 
> Russian is vey easy. Look at the Cyrillic alphabet:
> P is pronounced like R
> ...



................ um............... I have enough trouble mastering Spanish lol!!! Pesky?????

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Russian????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Russian????


 Yes!!! :rofl:

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> ................ um............... I have enough trouble mastering Spanish lol!!! Pesky?????
> 
> Jo xxx


that's easy - it's restaurant


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> that's easy - it's restaurant


You googled it!

Jo xxx


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

xabiachica

You get the Gold Medal!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sorrabedmik said:


> xabiachica
> 
> You get the Gold Medal!!!



I thought it was Russian too - then I googled it

Jo xxx


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry

I mixed up jojo with xabiachica


Gold medal stands!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

When I was working in the UK (restaurants, at the beginning) we didn't want Spanish people as they used to make a mess and never tip. 

Here in Spain, Spanish people, generally speaking, don't tend to tip. I am Spanish myself and I do tip from time to time, depends where I go and how they treat me, and my family or friends look at me funny when I tip. 

But then again, it is your choice.


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

Lolito said:


> When I was working in the UK (restaurants, at the beginning) we didn't want Spanish people as they used to make a mess and never tip.
> 
> I am Spanish myself and I do tip from time to time, .


Hi Lolito. That's what I wanted to hear, but now tell me how much you tip (restaurant/bar/taxi/) when you do tip. 10%, small change? Give me as much as you can, and I'll get my 'Tipping' section sorted out.

Gracias!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

To be honest I don't do 'per cents' I just tip whatever change I have (within reason!), the other day we went out for dinner and it was 34 euros and I left 3 euros tip as I didn't have anymore with me (I paid with card). 

If we go out for a coffee and it is 2.80 euros, we leave the 20 cents as tip. 

However, if a restaurant charges you for 'service', I never leave any tips whatsoever. I believe we are not under obligation to pay that 'service' and we can claim it back if we want to but I am not sure if this is true.


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

Gracias Lolito.

I get the full picture now.

Bye


----------



## sorrabedmik (Oct 18, 2013)

*Restaurants in Barcelona*

Hi again

I know I promised, but... just one last question.

Could anyone recommend GOOD restaurants in *Barcelona*, from the reasonably priced to the not too exorbitant?

Thank you


----------

